# Deftones 7-string Songs?



## DelfinoPie (Jul 31, 2006)

Just wondering if people know which Deftones songs Stephen Carpenter has been using 7-string guitars on?


----------



## Pauly (Jul 31, 2006)

As far as I'm aware:

Albums:

Adrenaline - E Standard
Around the Fur - Drop Db
White Pony - Drop C
Deftones - Drop Ab (7-string)

I think for the album coming out soon he's tuning Drop G or Drop F# (7-string) in his quest to keep up with Meshuggah. I dunno if EVERY song on each album is in this tuning, but it's what I thought the majority where in.


----------



## Dormant (Jul 31, 2006)

It's only the most recent album. Tracks he used a 7 on are: 

Hexagram
Needles & Pins
Good Morning Beautiful
Deathblow 
When Girls Telephone Boys
Bloody Cape
Moana 

So everything bar 4 tracks on the album. He switches between Drop A and standard tuning (tuned down further of course).


----------

